# Dodge Boss plow mounts F/S...



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a LTA04770D for 03+ Dodge 3/4 and 1 tons, one year old... $350

Also have a LTA03669 for 73-93 Dodges... $200


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

The 03+ mount is sold, guess there's more then one :terribletowel: Dodge owner in Grand cRapids... Still have older mount...


----------



## Cattleguy16 (Jan 2, 2021)

Where u located? I have 91 dodge w350 4wd . Looking for mount for my boss v plow


----------



## Cattleguy16 (Jan 2, 2021)

Scott 815 252 8302


----------



## Cattleguy16 (Jan 2, 2021)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I have a LTA04770D for 03+ Dodge 3/4 and 1 tons, one year old... $350
> 
> Also have a LTA03669 for 73-93 Dodges... $200
> 
> View attachment 207464


Call me please 815 252 8302


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry I missed this, but it did sell. @Michael J. Donovan please close...


----------



## Cattleguy16 (Jan 2, 2021)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sorry I missed this, but it did sell. @Michael J. Donovan please close...


U sold one for older dodge?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Cattleguy16 said:


> U sold one for older dodge?


Yes I'm just as shocked too...lol But they're both gone... Thanks!


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yes I'm just as shocked too...lol But they're both gone... Thanks!


Did you sell the last ones to someone in GR?


----------

